# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  تنشيط الكسالى واليائسين بسيرة الشيخ الطريفي

## عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله

ـ صفحات ولقاء ( عن ) و ( مع ) الشيخ عبد العزيز الطريفي ـ

[1]- نود التعريف والنشأة مبتدءاً بالاسم فالمولد ومكانه والدراسة وغير ذلك ؟ 

قبل الدخول في إجابة سؤالك أخي الفاضل, أفضل ذكر أمر أحسبه مهماً, وهو أن متلقي العلم والمعرفة إن رام الفائدة أن يقصدها ولا يهتم بقائلها ما دام أنه على معتقد صحيح, والناس في هذا بين طرفي نقيض, إما واردٌ على كل منبع وإما حارمٌ نفسه من الفائدة لأنه لا يأخذ إلا ممن يهواه ويوافقه 

يقول ابن رشيق القيرواني : 

خذ العلوم ولا تحفل بناقلهـا واطلب بذاك وجه الخالق الباري

أهل الروايات كالأشجار يانعةً كل الثمـار وخـل العود للنـار


وما أجمل ما قاله الخليل:

أعمل بعلمي ولا تنظر إلى عملي ينفعك علمي ولا يضررك تقصيري


وأعود إلى سؤلك حول التعريف فالاسم عبد العزيز بن مرزوق الطَّريفي, والطَّريفي كما قال السيوطي في "الأنساب"

( الطَِّريفي بفتح الطاء وكسرها بطن من طيء) . وننتسب للأسلم .

أما النشأة فالحديث عنها طويل فقد ولجت عدة دول ولمّا أميز، ولدت -خارج السعودية - في دولة الكويت، أنا وسائر إخوتي لظروف عمل الوالد وطلبه الرزق –رحمه الله-, حيث ذهب في فتوته قبل الستينات الميلادية أو في أوائلها – فيما أظن -, وكان يتردد بين الكويت والموصل ومصر، ثم لم يلبث أن عاد لهذه البلاد قبل أن أُمَيِّز، وأقام نحو عقد ونصف خارجها .

وكان تاريخ الميلاد 7/12/1396 للهجرة.

وأما الدراسة الجامعية فأنهيتها من كلية الشريعة من جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود في مدينة الرياض .

وأما العمل فباحث علمي في وزارة الشئون الإسلامية, ثم مديراً لإدارة البحوث والدراسات في مركز البحوث والدراسات, ثم باحثاً علمياً فيها ..
[2]- متى بدأتم طلب العلم ؟ وما هي الطريقة في ذلك ؟

لا أذكر حداً في ذلك, خاصةً إذا اعتبرنا انتشار العلم وتوسعه حتى أصبح يناله الكثير, لكنني أذكر أني ابتدأت حفظ المتون العلمية في سن الثالثة عشرة, وكان أول متن حفظته هو (البيقونية) في المصطلح وكان الطريقة في بداية الأمر غير منضبطة, ولكن بدأت بالقراءة والحفظ والقراءة الكثيفة في سن الخامسة عشرة, وأذكر أني قرأت حينها عشرات المجلدات, كـ"تفسير ابن كثير" و"زاد المعاد" و"سيرة ابن هشام" و"فتاوى ابن تيمية" (المرة الأولى) وغيرها وكان هناك حضور متفرق لبعض طلاب العلم, في سن البلوغ وبعده بقليل .

والإنسان لا ينتهي من التعلم, فالعلم من المهد إلى اللحد ولن يُحَصِّل إلا قليلاً, فالعلم بحر .. بحر ...

وأما الطريقة في التحصيل:

فكان هناك حضور قليل للدروس نحو ثلاث دروس أسبوعية, لكن كانت أغلب الساعات في القراءة والتلخيص، من غير لزوم فن معين بل في العقيدة والسنة والفقه والسيرة والتاريخ واللغة والشعر, والأدب، وقد وجدت فائدة تلخيص الكتب المطولة كثيراً, فقد اختصرت في سن السادسة والسابعة عشرة "تفسير ابن كثير" كاملاً و"زاد المعاد" وأجزاء من "المغني" وأجزاء من "فتاوى ابن تيمية" بيدي ولا زلت أحتفظ بها في مكتبتي وقد أطلعتك على جملة منها.

كما اختصرت نحو شطر "الاستذكار" لابن عبدالبر، واعتنيت بضبط مسائله وحفظ الشواهد الشعرية التي يوردها، ووضعت فهرساً مخطوطاً لفتاوى ابن تيمية مستخرجاً منها القواعد الفقهية والحديثية وغيرها والأعلام والبلدان والمذاهب.

ومع مرور الوقت يجد الإنسان أخطاءً في التحصيل يبدأ التصحيح شيئاً فشيئاً, والأولى أن تكون القراءة والاطلاع هي الملازم في كثير من الوقت .
[3]- ما هي المتون التي حفظتموها أو قرأتموها على بعض العلماء ؟ وأبرز من تتلمذتم عليه ؟

ولقد ذكرت أن أول متن حفظته البيقونية في سن الثالثة عشرة, ثم حفظت في سن البلوغ وما قبله وبعده بيسير حفظت كثيراً من المتون منها " الأصول الثلاثة" و"كشف الشبهات" و"كتاب التوحيد" و"فضل الإسلام" و"المنظومة الرحبية" و"بلوغ المرام"، ومئات الأبيات الشعرية من الشواهد وغيرها، وهذا حتى سن الثامنة عشرة.

ثم في تلك السنة بدأت في البخاري فصحيح مسلم, فسنن أبي داود فبقية الأصول.

وشرعت بحفظ مسائل شرح الزركشي على مختصر الخرقي ويقع في سبع مجلدات في مذهب أحمد حتى كتاب الصلاة ثم توقفت وبدأت بحفظ روايات المذهب منه ..

وكذلك اعتنيت بضبط مسائل "منار السبيل" لابن ضويان، وأدلته .

وكذلك "الرسالة" لابن أبي زيد القيرزاني في فقه مالك وقرأت من شروحها نحو الخمسة شروح.

وغير ذلك مما تيسر ..


أما ما قرأته على أهل العلم:

فجل ما أتلقاه عنهم سماعاً من الدروس وقراءتي على العلماء قليلة, فقرأت على بعضهم شيئاً يسيراً من سنن أبي داود والبخاري وبعض الكتب في علوم الآلة وغيرها ..

أما من أخذت عنهم :

فهم يتفاوتون زمناً في طول التلقي, وقدر الاستفادة، ولكن سأذكر جملة منهم:

* الشيخ العلامة عبد العزيز بن باز حضرت دروسه نحواً من أربع سنين, تخللها فوت يسير.

* محمد عبد الله الصومالي "المكي" رحمه الله شيئاً يسيراً.

وهو من أهل العلم المعمرين الحفاظ، يُقصد من القريب والبعيد، الكبير والصغير، قليل ذات اليد.

* الأستاذ حسن الأثيوبي في النحو والصرف.

* الدكتور الأديب محمد أجمل الإصلاحي.

عضو مجمع اللغة العربية بدمشق, عالم أديب متواضع, ولا زلت على صلة به وزيارات وثيقة.

* الشيخ صفي الرحمن المباركفوري رحمه الله.

* الشيخ محمد البرني الهندي في "فتح الباري".

* الشيخ عبد الله بن عقيل حفظه الله رئيس اللجنة الدائمة في "مجلس القضاء".

* الشيخ عبد الرحمن البراك, شهور يسيرة في الاعتقاد للبيهقي .

* الشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير قرأت عليه "الباعث الحثيث" فقط، عام 1418هـ .

* الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ قرأت عليه في مجالس يسيرة من "مفردات غرائب القرآن" للراغب الأصفهاني و "سنن أبي داود" عام 1418 هـ تقريباً .
[4]- ما هي طريقتكم في حفظ الأحاديث ؟ خاصة الأسانيد ؟

الأحاديث أحفظها بالطريقة المعتادة وهي التكرار – بالطبع – لكن الإشكال في المداومة في ذلك, فالانقطاع يورث صعوبة في العودة للحفظ, وأما قدر ما كنت أحفظه في اليوم من ثلاثين إلى خمسين حديثاً قد تزيد وقد تنقص ..

وأما الأسانيد فأحفظ ما عليه مدار الحديث إذا كان صحيحاً وأما إذا كان معلولاً ومشكلاً فأحفظ جميع طرقه في الغالب .
[5]- هل ذكرتم بعض الكتب المطولة التي تيسر لكم قرائتها ؟ مع ذكر طريقتكم في اقتناص الفوائد من تلك الكتب ؟ ومدة القراءة اليومية عندكم ؟ وما هي الكتب التي شرحتموها ؟

ذكرها يطول ولكن ما قرأته من كتب السنة جلها, كسنن البيهقي وسنن سعيد بن منصور وصحيحي ابن خزيمة وابن حبان ومصنفي ابن أبي شيبة وعبد الرزاق (أكثر من مرة) والمحلى لابن حزم (عدة مرات) والأوسط لابن المنذر ومعرفة السنن و الآثار للبيهقي وسنن الدارقطني و"المطالب العالية بزوائد المسانيد الثمانية" وأكثر الأجزاء الحديثية المسندة وغيرها .. وكثير من فقه السلف فيها محل العناية .

وفي مثل هذه الكتب لا أكاد أدون منها شيء .. لأن مثله يصعب تدوينه ولكن يحرص القاري على استذكار موضعه واستحضاره .

ويلحق في هذا كتب العلل كشرح علل الترمذي لابن رجب وعلل الدارقطني وعلل ابن أبي حاتم وعلل ابن المديني وعلل ابن معين وعلل الخلال وعلل أحمد وغيرها .

وفي الفقه كثير: كالتمهيد والاستذكار لابن عبد البر والمدونة والمقدمات وجملة من شروح الرسالة وغيرها في فقه مالك .

وفي فقه أبي حنيفة الحجة على أهل المدينة والآثار لأبي يوسف ومحمد بن الحسن, وحاشية ابن عابدين.

وفي فقه أحمد جميع مسائل أحمد فيما أعلم التي وقفت عليها كمسائل أحمد برواية عبدالله ومسائل صالح ومسائل ابن هانيء ومسائل مهنا ومسائل الخلال ومسائل أبي داود ومسائل الخلال ومسائل الكوسج ويلحق في هذا ما ينقل عن أحمد في غير المسائل كطبقات الحنابلة وغيرها، ومن الكتب في فقه أحمد شرح الزركشي على مختصر الخرقي والشرح الكبير وكشاف القناع ومنار السبيل "مراراً" وغيرها..

وفي فقه الشافعي الأم والمجموع والشرح الكبير وغيرها ..

وأما التفسير: فالذي يغلب على الظن قراءة جل التفاسير المسندة كتفسير ابن جرير وتفسير ابن أبي حاتم وتفسير البغوي .. وكذلك تفسير ابن المنذر فقد قرأت الموجود منه "مخطوطاً" قبل أن يطبع، وكذلك تفسير عبد بن حميد قرأت قطعته مخطوطة والموجودة في حاشية تفسير ابن المنذر، وقرأت تفسير ابن كثير، بل اختصرت فوائده.

ولي قراءات متفاوته في تفسير القرطبي وابن عطية والزمخشري والثعلبي وغيرها ..

وأما التاريخ : فقرأت كتب الطبقات وتاريخ الإسلام للذهبي وأجزاء من شذرات الذهب وتاريخ دمشق لابن عساكر والبداية والنهاية .

والتاريخ ومعرفته هي عمر الإنسان الحقيقي وخبرته، فينبغي أن يكثر من قراءته ، فكم من هو كهل في معرفته وهو صغير السن في عمره، بسبب معرفته بالتاريخ والحوادث والوقائع والفتن وكيف آلت إليه وحال أصحابها قبل وبعد وكيف تعامل معها العقلاء.

ولا يكاد يوجد واقعة إلا ولها نظير في التاريخ، ومن المؤسف حقاً أن نرى أخطاء التاريخ تتكرر بسبب الجهل به.

والإعجاب بالعقل والرأي والتدبير في الأمور العظام داء خطير جر على الأفراد والشعوب والحكام الويلات والنكبات .

وأما تدوين الفوائد فهي إما بالتلخيص للكتاب كله وهذا نادر جداً أو بتدوين رؤوس المسائل التي يخشى فواتها على غلاف الكتاب .. وأن احتيج للمزيد تكتب في ورق وتوضع في داخل الكتاب لمراجعتها عند الحاجة .

وأما المدة الزمنية في القراءة فغير منضبطة, فتتراوح بين العشر إلى ثلاث عشرة ساعة بحسب الأيام والفصول ولكن هذا متوسطها, وقد تزيد في الإجازات إلى خمس عشرة ساعة بين قراءة وكتابة.

والكتب التي قمت بشرحها أو التعليق عليها :

* شرح العلل لابن رجب.

* علل ابن المديني .

* المنتخب من علل الخلال .

* سنن الترمذي, وأنهينا ثلثيها .

* المحرر لابن عبد الهادي وانتهينا من قريب الثلثين.

* كتاب التوحيد لابن عبد الوهاب مراراً .

* التمييز لمسلم .

* نخبة الفكر في المصطلح مراراً .

* الموقظة للذهبي مراراً .

* الأربعين النووية مراراً .

* صحيح البخاري إلى كتاب الصلاة .

* زاد المستقنع . وغيرها ..
[6]- هل لكم قراءة في الكتب الأدبية والفكرية ؟

لي قراءات متفاوتة في الكتب الأدبية كالعقد الفريد وزهرة الآداب والمقامات وكتب الجاحظ بالأخص وغيرها ولكني لست مكثراً .

أما الفكرية فلي قراءات فيها, وخاصة في شأن التيارات والأفكار المعاصرة كالعلمانية والليبرالية والرأسمالية والاشتراكية والشيوعية، وكذلك في التيارات المنتسبة للإسلام وكذلك متابعة بعض المجلات والدوريات بهذا الشأن, وكذلك قراءة للمقالات في بعض الصحف اليومية، والقراءة في الصحف إنما هي للخطوط العريضة منها، وما يهم، وإلا فمتابعة الصحف بوضعها الذي هي عليه الآن إهدار للوقت والجهد، غث وغثاء وعبث ..

ولي رسالة في بعض التيارات سميتها (الحرية بين الفكر والكفر) لم يؤذن لها بالنشر.

ولي متابعة متواضعة لما تنشره دور النشر التي تعنى بالأفكار الغربية باللغة العربية سواء التي مقرها لندن كـ"دار الساقي" أو بيروت كـ"دار رياض الريس" وغيرها، وفي مكتبتي مئات الكتب والدوريات من هذا النوع قرأت شيء منها، واطلعت مروراً على الجميع فيما أظن ..

وقرأت بعض كتب الفلاسفة الأوائل فقرأت "رسائل الفارابي" والسياسة المدنية له، وبعض رسائل أرسطو وقسطا بن لوقا، وأرطميدورس الإفسي وغيرهم، وبعض الفلاسفة المنتسبين للإسلام كابن سينا وابن ملكا وابن رشد وغيرهم ولكن بعد قراءتي لها ولنظائرها لا أنصح بقراءتها إطلاقاً .

وكل المدارس الفكرية التي راجت عند بعض المسلمين والعرب في وقتنا ما هي إلا صور للمدارس الغربية وغيرها، من آثار الانفتاح الحاصل على الأمم والشعوب الأخرى، كما حصل في القرن الثالث والرابع وما بعدها، وكل حضارة قوية لها أتباع ومقلدة، وإذا تلاشت تلاشوا معها، فالشيوعية فُتن بها الناس زمناً، ماتت وكُفِّن بها أصحابها، وهكذا ستتبعها العلمانية والليبرالية، والتاريخ مليء من ذلك ولكننا لا نقرأ.
[7]- إجازتكم في الرواية عمن أخذتموها ؟

لي إجازات لا بأس بها عن جماعة من العلماء منهم :

* محمد عبد الله الصومالي رحمه الله.

* الدكتور سهيل حسن عبدالغفار .

* الدكتور محمد لقمان الأعظمي الندوي رحمه الله.

* محمد البرني الهندي رحمه الله.

* محمد المنتصر الكتاني المغربي .

* الشيخ الأديب عبد القادر كرامة الله البخاري رحمه الله, وقد زرته عام 1417 وقال عمري: 92 عاماً, وأهدى لي قصيدة بخط يده، ومقطوعات أدبية، وكتاب "فهرس الفهارس" للكتاني.

* العلامة الأديب محمد بو خبزة الحسيني المغربي, وكذلك بيني وبينه مراسلات قديمة وعندي منها شيء بخطه .

* محمد إسماعيل العمراني اليمني .

* العلامة عبد الله بن عقيل الحنبلي .

* عبد الوكيل بن عبد الحق الهاشمي .. وغيرهم 
[8]- الإجازة عند كثير من طلاب العلم بين المبالغة والتقصير ما رأيكم في ذلك؟ 

الإجازات فيها شرف الاتصال بالسالفين وعلى رأسهم خير الخلق محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم, ولكن فائدتها ليست بتلك, ومع شرف الانتساب فلها فائدة حفظ الكتب من التشكيك فيها أو في نسبتها لمؤلفيها .

وهناك من يبالغ فيها ويضيع عمره في تتبعها ومطاردتها في البلدان سفراً وترحالاً وهذا من المبالغة والجهد الضائع .
[9]- أهل الحديث في الهند من يراد بهم ؟

أهل الحديث في الهند هم جماعة نشأت في مواجهة التعصب للمذهب الحنفي قصداً للدليل, وكان أهل الحديث في أول الأمر ليسوا على عقيدة صافية, بل فيهم النقشبندي والديوبندي والماتريدي وغيرهم, فأصل مسمى أهل الحديث ليس سلامة المعتقد بل التحرر من التقليد الفقهي لمذهب أبي حنيفة, ثم بعد اتصالهم ببلاد أهل السنة والجماعة صححت عقائدهم .[10]- متى بدأتم التأليف ؟ وما هو أول كتاب ألفتموه ؟

الكتابات كثيرة وكثير منها يقصد الشخص به تأليفاً ثم يتضح له بعد أمد أنه لا يستحق النشر, وقد كتبت عدة مؤلفات لا أرى مناسبتها لأسباب منها عدم نضجها, ومنها عدم مناسبة الوقت في إخراجها ونحو ذلك ..

وأول كتاب نشر هو كتاب (التحجيل في تخريج ما لم يخرج من الأحاديث والآثار في إرواء الغليل) انتهيت منه عام 1420 للهجرة في سن الرابعة والعشرين تقريباً .

[11]- ما يثار حول طرحكم سواء في الأمور العلمية أو غيرها ؟

أما بشأن الأمور العلمية فما أذكر أني رجحت قولاً وليس لي فيه سابق وسلف معتبر, ولكن ربما يستشكل الإنسان قولاً لأنه لم يسمع به من قبل في بلده أو عند علمائه وهو قول معروف له دليله, وما دام للقائل سلف في قوله فلا ملامة ما لم يكن في إظهار هذا القول فتنة ومفسدة فكل شيء بقدره ..

وقد يطبق أهل بلد ما على عمل ضعيف، ويظن بعض الناس أن عملهم إطباق وإجماع وما يخالفهم شذوذ، وهذا هو سبب الإشكال، وهذا وجد في العصور الأولى، قد يعمل البصريون قاطبة بعمل يخالف ما عليه أهل المدينة، أو مكة أو العكس، ولو أفتى بصري بقول المكيين، عورض وشدد عليه، لا اعتراض على الاعتراض، وإنما الاعتراض على التشنيع، والتجهيل، وربما وقع هذا من بعض أهل الفضل، فعكرمة وهو من فقهاء التابعين أنكر على عمل رآه في الصلاة من أحدهم، ووصفه بـ ( الأحمق )، فسمعه ابن عباس وقال: هو على سنة أبي القاسم صلى الله عليه وسلم .

أحمق في علم عكرمة، ومتبع السنة في علم ابن عباس !

وابن عباس على علم وحجته بالوحي الذي استند إليه رضي الله عنه وأرضاه .

ولهذا نظائر كثير لمن اطلع على مذاهب السلف والخلف .

حال الفتوى راقب من يعلم السر والعلن، لا غيره، وزن الأمور بميزان القسط، فما كل حق يقال، ومن الحق ما يجب أن يقال ولا بد.

وأما غير العلمية, فلا أدري إن كنت تقصد الأحداث فكم تمنيت أن يعلم أني من أشد الناس تألماً لما يحدث في هذا البلد في كل فتنة, وأني ربما لا ألتذ بنوم لأجل فتنة نزلت, أو دم سفك أو مال هدر بغير حق, أو قالة وفتنة تروج بين الناس، أو تجرؤ ناشئة حدثاء في أمور مصيرية, ولكن هناك من لا يريد إلا شيئاً واحداً منك, ولو تحدثت بكل خير وفضل لاقتنص المشتبه عليه من بين حديثك ليكون له ما يريد، ثم أنه لم يُفرض على العقلاء على مر العصور أن لا يقولوا شيئاً حتى يعرضوه على غيرهم ليُجاز، بل يقولوا ما يروه حقاً ما دام أنهم مستحضرون لنظر الرقيب سبحانه وتعالى . ثم لتعلم أن رضى الناس غاية لا تدرك .

نحن في هذا البلد في مركب واحد يجب أن نتدارك فيه أخطائنا بالحسنى واللين بعيداً عن الظنون وقلب المصطلحات والمعاني ..

إن انشغال البعض عن الواضحات إلى لي عنق الألفاظ والمعاني حتى يشكل منها أفكاراً وعقائداً لأشخاص داء مستفحل، وإن وجد أمثال هؤلاء آذاناً صاغية فذلك نذير خطر وشؤم.

حينما يخالفك غيرك لا يعني أنه عدو لك، بل أنه يرى نفسه في مركب وسفينة أنت فيها فإن لم يأخذ على يديك ستغرق ويغرق هو ويغرق المجتمع بأسره، فلا بد أن نأخذ على أيدي بعض فلا أحد معصوم.

ولقد تمكن في ظل هذا الصراع أصحاب التيارات التغريبية من رمي الشباك فوقع في شراكهم شيء مما يريدون, ونحن نفتش عن النوايا والمقاصد للأسف, وسيكون لهذا التفتيش ضحايا كثير للأسف ...ـــــــــــ
تتمة

آثار الشيخ العلمية 

الكتب المطبوعة :

1- التحجيل في تخريج ما لم يخرج من الأحاديث والآثار في إرواء الغليل .

وهو كتاب نفيس جمع فيه الشيخ الأحاديث المرفوعة والآثار الموقوفة على الأصحاب التي أورها الفقيه ابن ضويان رحمه الله تعالى في كتابه "منار السبيل شرح الدليل" التي لم يخرجها العلامة المحدث الألباني رحمه الله تعالى في كتابه "إرواء الغليل في تخريج أحاديث منار السبيل ".

وقد كان هذا العمل أفضل عمل علمي لعام 1422هـ في المملكة كما نشرت ذلك مجلة الدعوة في عددها 1856 في مسابقتها السنوية، فكان أفضل عمل علمي (التحجيل) وأفضل شخصية أدبية (ابن إدريس) وأفضل شخصية علمية (عبد الله آل الشيخ "وللمسابقة فروع أخرى . .

· طبع في مجلدين والناشر له "دار الرشد" بالرياض.

2-زوائد سنن أبي داود على الصحيحين والكلام على علل بعض حديثه .

· طبع في مجلدين. والناشر له "دار الرشد" بالرياض و"ملتقى أهل الحديث" بمكة.

3-شرح حديث جابر الطويل في صفة حجة النبي صلى الله وسلم .

وأصل هذا الكتاب دروس ألقاها الشيخ في توضيح ما تضمنه حديث جابر-رضي الله عنهما-من أحكام ٍوفوائد في صفة حجة الوداع .

· طبع الطبعة عام 1424هـ الناشر له "دار الرشد" بالرياض .

4-الإعلام بتوضيح نواقض الإسلام .

وأصل الكتاب دروس ألقاها الشيخ في شرح نواقض الإسلام.

· طبع في عام 1425هـ .. الناشر له "دار الرشد" .

5-توحيد الكلمة على كلمة التوحيد "رسالة".

وهو رسالة إلى أصحاب الدعاوى الباطلة الذين يقولون بتوحيد الكلمة ولو على حساب التوحيد الخالص.

· طبع الطبعة الأولى 1426هـ .

6- العلماء والميثاق .

وهي محاضرة ألقيت في "الرياض" عام 1427 فتم كتابتها، ومن ثم طباعتها .

7-الغناء في الميزان .

وهي محاضرة ألقيت في "الرياض" عام 1427 فتم كتابتها، ومن ثم طباعتها .

8- المعتزلة في القديم والحديث .

وهي محاضرة ألقيت في "الرياض" عام 1427 فتم كتابتها، ومن ثم طباعتها .

9- أسانيد التفسير .

وهي محاضرة ألقيت في "الرياض" عام 1427 فتم كتابتها، ومن ثم طباعتها .

8- صفة صلاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم

وهي مجموعة محاضرات، اعتنى بإخراجها وتوثيق نصوصها د/ماهر الفحل 

الناشر "دار المنهاج" "الرياض" عام 1428 .

وغيرها ...

وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين



 المدينة: الرياض 


منقـــ من موقع واحة المسك ــول

----------


## الفارس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
سيرةٌ عطرة .. !

----------


## محب الفائدة

جزاك الله خيرا .
رابط الترجمة من صيد الفوائد:
صفحات من حياة الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن مرزوق الطريفي http://saaid.net/leqa/48.htm

----------


## عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله

الله يعطيك العافية 
أخي محب الفائدة

----------


## ماهر الفحل

> [COLOR="DarkOrange"]ـ 8- صفة صلاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
> وهي مجموعة محاضرات، اعتنى بإخراجها وتوثيق نصوصها د/ماهر الفحل 
> الناشر "دار المنهاج" "الرياض" عام 1428 .
> وغ


جزاكم الله خيراً ، سؤالي لو تكرمت : هل طبع هذا الكتاب أم بعد ؟

----------


## محمد بن مسلمة

> جزاكم الله خيراً ، سؤالي لو تكرمت : هل طبع هذا الكتاب أم بعد ؟


إكراماً لشيخنا الكريم ماهر الفحل سوف أجيب.. مع أن السؤال ليس موجه لي..
الكتاب لم يطبع إلى الأن ولكنه يوزع ويباع في مراكز التصوير مذكرات بتحقيق الشيخ ماهر..
وعندي منه نسخة..وأما بشكل كتاب لم يطبع بعد ..
والله أعلم .

----------


## ماهر الفحل

أجزل الله لك الثواب وأدخلك الجنة بغير حساب وجمعنا ووالدينا وإياكم في الفردوس الأعلى .
والشيخ الطريفي له أياد بيضاء في نشر سنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا نملك له إلا الدعاء بالعافية والعمر المديد والعطاء الدائم بالخير وأن يكمل الله له طريق الوصول إلى مرضاته وأن يجزل له المثوبة .
آمين

----------


## عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله

جزكم الله خير على المشاركة والمرور

----------


## القرشي

> [COLOR="DarkOrange"]ـ 8- صفة صلاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
> وهي مجموعة محاضرات، اعتنى بإخراجها وتوثيق نصوصها د/ماهر الفحل 
> الناشر "دار المنهاج" "الرياض" عام 1428 .
> وغيرها ...
> وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين
> المدينة: الرياض 
> منقـــ من موقع واحة المسك ــول


الكتاب طبع طباعة فاخرة ونزل السوق اليوم 29/11/1428

----------


## قطرة مسك

وفق الله الجميع، وإليكم رابط موقع الشيخ وفقه الله http://attarefe.islamlight.net/

----------


## عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله

> الكتاب طبع طباعة فاخرة ونزل السوق اليوم 29/11/1428


جزاك الله خيرا 

في أي مكتبة؟

----------


## تميم

بارك الله في الإخوة..
الذي أعرفه عن الشيخ حفظه الله أنه ليس لها عناية بالتفسير حتى أنه لم يقرأ القرآن على شيخ متقن وليس 
معه إجازة بخلاف علم الحديث فله عناية به... وقد سمعتُ من ينتقد الشيخ على هذا فهل لك أخي الكريم 
عبدالعزيز أن تتثبت من هذا من الشيخ أنه لم يقرأ القرآن على مشائخ  أو أن هذه المعلومة خاطئه..حتى في سيرته هذه لم يذكر
انه قرأ القرآن على شيخ متقن مجود بخلاف بعض المشائخ فإنه يذكر أنه حفظ القرآن على الشيخ فلان وأجازة وهكذا 
أرجو التوضيح حيث أن هذا الكلام سمعته من بعض المقربين من الشيخ وقد كثر الكلام حوله..
حتى أن أحد طلابة العلم سأل الشيخ عبدالرحمن البراك عنه فقال هل تعرف الشيخ الطريفي قال لا..قال هو يقول إنه قرأ عليك
في العقيدة قال الشيخ عبدالرحمن البراك لا أذكر ذلك ولا أعرفه..
وجزاكم الله خيرا..

----------


## العرب

يقول الشيخ عبدالعزيز الطريفي :




> ـ صفحات ولقاء ( عن ) و ( مع ) الشيخ عبد العزيز الطريفي ـ
> 
> أما ما قرأته على أهل العلم:
> *فجل ما أتلقاه عنهم سماعاً من الدروس* وقراءتي على العلماء قليلة, فقرأت على بعضهم شيئاً يسيراً من سنن أبي داود والبخاري وبعض الكتب في علوم الآلة وغيرها ..


الشيخ لم يذكر أنه قرأ بنفسه ..





> أحد طلابة العلم سأل الشيخ عبدالرحمن البراك عنه فقال هل تعرف الشيخ الطريفي قال لا..قال هو يقول إنه قرأ عليك
> في العقيدة قال الشيخ عبدالرحمن البراك لا أذكر ذلك ولا أعرفه..
> وجزاكم الله خيرا..


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
الشيخ عبدالرحمن يجل الشيخ عبدالعزيز، وقد زار الشيخ عبدالرحمن الشيخ الطريفي في بيته، حينما خرج من السجن وكنت موجوداً مع جمع كثير، وقد رأيت بنفسي الشيخ العلامة عبدالرحمن البراك بتواضعه الجم يحاول تقبيل رأس الشيخ الطريفي وهو يمتنع .
وهو تواضع الكبار فالشيخ الطريفي في طبقة أبناء الشيخ سناً

----------


## الفارس

الأخ الفاضل تميم :
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
يبدو أنَّ للشيخ اهتماما بالتفسير ومن اطلع على " أسانيد التفسير " له أدرك شيئا من ذلك ، وفي استباطاته وحكايته في دروسه لأقوال المفسرين يُلحظ هذا.

----------


## سعيد العباسي

> ومسائل مهنا[/SIZE] ومسائل الخلال ومسائل أبي داود ومسائل الخلال ومسائل الكوسج


هل مسائل مهنأ مطبوعة؟

----------


## العرب

مسائل الامام احمد بن حنبل الفقهيه بروايه مهنا بن يحيى الشامي : جمعا ودراسه /اسماعيل غازي احمد مرحبا .

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=33506

----------


## سعيد العباسي

> مسائل الامام احمد بن حنبل الفقهيه بروايه مهنا بن يحيى الشامي : جمعا ودراسه /اسماعيل غازي احمد مرحبا .
> http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=33506


واضح من عنوان الرسالة، أنها مجرد جمع لمسائل مهنأ من الكتب الفقهية، وليست هي مسائل مهنأ.

وهل هذه الرسالة مطبوعة؟

----------


## مهند المعتبي

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الأخ ( تميم ) ..
لا أريد أن أُسيءَ بك الظنَّ ، لكن وقعَ في كلامك منكرٌ من القول وزورٌ ؛ فلعلَّك تتحمله برحابةِ صدرٍ ، وأعتذرُ ـ سلفاً ـ ؛ فقد أكون شديدَ اللهجة ، فـ ( من فمك أدينك ) ! ..
ولأنَّ كثيراً من ملاحظاتك ( المزعزمة !) أُتيتَ فيها من قلة فهمك للتفريق بين كثير من القضايا ..
وأعتقد أنَّه لشدَّتي ـ في هذا الموضوع خاصةً ـ قد يُغلق الموضوع ؛ فقد أفسدتَ ـ والله ـ ما يرجوه صاحب الموضوع من رفع همَّةِ إخوانه !
ولا أحبُّ أن أستخدمَ الآن خاصيَّة الاقتباس ؛ لأنه لا يُظهر الكلام بشكلٍ جيد ؛ لكنني سأنسخه من كلامك ، وسأُلصِقه دونَ قصٍ أو تحريف .....
___________ 
 * .. قلتَ : ( الذي أعرفه عن الشيخ حفظه الله أنه ليس لها عناية بالتفسير حتى أنه لم يقرأ القرآن على شيخ متقن وليس 
معه إجازة بخلاف علم الحديث فله عناية به .. ) 
=  أقول : من أخبرك بهذا ؟
إن كنتَ من طلاب الشيخ ـ كما ذكرتَ ـ سنواتٍ ؛ فلا أظنّه يخفى على أحد طلابه اهتمامه ( الشديد ) بعلم التفسير ؛ بالمأثور وبالرأي ..
ويعلم اللهُ أني قد سألتُه عن تفسير بعض الآيات التي أشكلت عليَّ بعد أن راجعتُ ما أستطيع من كتب التفسير ؛ فيجيبني : الأمر كذا وكذا .. ويذكر لي أقوال المفسرين .. ويذكر رأيه بعد ذلك ..
بل أول سؤالٍ سألتُه في التفسير ، قلتُ له : هل ورد عن ابن عباّس هذا القول .........
فأجاب : نعم ، أخرجه الطبري في تفسيره من طريق عبد الملك عن عطاء عن ابن عباس !
أما أنه لم يقرأ القرآن على شيخٍ متقنٍ ؛ فالنفي صعب !
فأكثر التراجم المختصرة لا تذكر التفصيل في ذلك ؛ ثم ليس هذا من شروط المجتهد ؛ وإذا سلمنا  أن الشيخ لم يقرأ على شيخٍ متقن ، فما الضير ؟
فأكثر المتصدرين الآن للتدريس أخذوا القرآن من حلقات التحفيظ .. لا عن شيوخٍ متقنين !
والمهم أن لا يُخطئ في القرآن نُطقاً ولا فهماً ..
أما أن يكون ليست له ولا إجازة واحدة في القرآن ؛ فبعيد !
له رحلاتٌ علميَّة ، ولا يأخذ ولو إجازة واحدة ؟!!
لا أريد أن يكون كلامي رجماً بالغيب ، لكنني سأسألُه ـ إن شاء الله ـ .
وهذه المسألة ليست محل عناية شديدة الآن .
________ 
أما قولك : ( حتى أن أحد طلابة العلم سأل الشيخ عبدالرحمن البراك عنه فقال هل تعرف الشيخ الطريفي قال لا..قال هو يقول إنه قرأ عليك
في العقيدة قال الشيخ عبدالرحمن البراك لا أذكر ذلك ولا أعرفه.. ) ..
فقد أجابك الأخ ( العرب ) .. ولا إخاله سيكذبُ ؛ ليدافع عن الشيخ ؛ وللأسف .. فلم تتأثر بهذا الموقف النبيل من العلاّمة البرّاك ؛ فأتيتَ في المشاركة التي تليها بأقبح مما قلتَ سابقاً !
_________ 
وأما قولك : ( ولكن الشيخ -الطريفي- حفظه الله أسمع له بعض الغرائب والعجائب والأراء الشاذة إن صح التعبير مثال ذلك قوله بأن الحلف 
بغير الله ليس بشرك..وقد رجعتُ إلى كلام الشيخ ابن باز في الفتاوى وقد قال بأن الحلف بغير الله شرك وذكر الأدلة والأحاديث
ورجح أنه شرك..) ..
[U]غرائب + عجائب + أراء شاذة + ...................[/U]
ليتك تمثّل بمثالٍ يصلح لهذه التعبيرات !
فهل يُعتبر هذا القول منه شاذاً ..؟
فما تعريف القول الشاذ .. ؟ 
فالشيخ يقول : ليس شركاً ـ وتعلم أن الشرك من أكبر الكبائر ـ ، ولم يقل : جائزاً .... !
وهذا قول جمعٍ من العلماء ، أنه محرم وليس شركاً .. ـ بقطع النظر عن صحة القول وخطئه ـ لكنه ليس شاذاً على كل حال .. فتنبَّه !
أما أن تحاكمه أو غيره من العلماء إلى أقوال الشيخ ابن باز ـ رحمه الله ـ ؛ فقصورٌ في التعامل مع الأخطاء .. ويلزمك أن تطرد هذا الأصل في كلِّ قولٍ خالف قول الشيخ ابن باز ـ رحمه الله تعالى ـ .. ولا أظنك كذلك ..!
________ 
وقولك : ( ثانياً / تأليف كتابة الذي أسماه ( الوهم والإيهام عند الألباني) وقد أخطأ في نظري في العنوان والله أعلم بالمضمون ..) 
.. يبدو أنك لم تطلع على تواليف العلماء في ردِّ أوهام العلماء !
وإن بدا لك أن هذا العنوان يسلتزم تنقصاً ؛ فلم تدرك طريقة العلماء في الردود ..
فالرد شيءٌ .. والتنقصُ شيءٌ آخر !
_________ 
* .. قولك : [ وفي مجالسه الخاصة والمسجد يتعرض للألباني بشكل مباشر وغير مباشر كقوله ( جميع ماذكر الألباني في كتابة أداب الزفاف كلها احاديث ضعيفة ) ]
يبدو أنك تخلط بين الرد ، وبين التعرض .. وكأنك تريد ـ بل تنص !ـ على أن الطريفي يتنقص الألباني ، ويتربعُ على كتفه ..؟!
فوالله ؛ لقد خالف خَبَرُك الخُبرَ .. وما أصبتَ ..
وأول تعرفٍ لي على الشيخ قبل سنوات ، أعجبني أدبه قبل علمه .. ومع الألباني خاصَّة .. في مجلسٍ عنده ليس معنا إلاّ الله .. 
فهل رامَ الطريفيُّ تقيةً ؟
وليتَك ما ذكرتَ هذا المثال !
أَقَوْلُ الطريفيِّ أو غيره : ( ما صححه الألباني في كذا وكذا ضعيفٌ ) تعريضٌ بألألباني ، أو تنقصٌ له ؟
وهل الألبانيُّ نفسُه ـ رحمه الله ـ : إذا قال ( صححه فلان وفلان ..... وليس كما قالا .... ونحو ذلك مما هو في كتبه ) قد تنقّهم ؟!
أهكذا تفهم التنقص والتعريض والهمزة واللمزة ؟!!
__________ 
* .. أما طامتُك الكبرى : ( ثالثاً / كتابة الأعلام بشرح نواقض الإسلام أغلب مافيه أخذها من كتاب الشيخ العلوان التبيان في شرح نواقض الإسلام
ولكن للأسف لم يعزو للشيخ العلوان ولا حتى ولو إشارة أليس هذا من هضم حق الغير..)
= فهل تريدنا أن نقول : لم تقرأ الكتابين ؟!
ما أصبتَ وما قاربتَ .. 
كلامٌ يخالف الواقعَ !
فمن قرأ الكتابين عرف خطأك في هذا ( الاكشاف ! )
وقد قال ـ كمثال في إحالته لمن أفاده ـ في كتابه التحجيل في ذكر تصحيفٍ في الحاشية : ( نبَّه على هذا التصحيف الأخ عدنان البخاري ـ وفقه الله ـ نزيل مكة ) ..!
وعدنان البخاري هو مشرفنا في المجلس العلمي ..
___________ 
* .. قولك : ( رابعاً / لم أسمع منه يوماً من الأيام أنه ذكر أحد المشائخ المعاصرين بالمدح أو الثناء وخاصة من المشائخ الذين تتلمذ على أيديهم
بأن يقول هذا قول الشيخ ابن باز وكذا وهذا قال العالم الفلاني ..أهو الأعتداد بالنفس والعجب أم أنه يرى ان هؤلاء أقران له .. )
= ..  أقول : والله وتالله وبالله .. ما تعرفُ الشيخ ، ولا أخلاقَه ، ولكن .........
أول لقاءٍ لي مع الشيخ أوصاني بشيخك الذي تدرس عليه ، الشيخ العلاّمة عبد الكريم الخضير ..
وقال لي : ( الشيخ عبد الكريم من أعلم المشايخ ، وإن استزدته زادك ) ..!
أتريده في كل درسٍ يقول : وهذا رأي الشيخ ابن باز ، وهذا رأي ابن عثيمين ، وهذا رأي الفوزان ، وهذا رأي الخضير ....................؟
وبهذه الطريقة ينفك عنه التعالم ، ويدخل في عِداد المتواضعين ـ على قانونك ـ ؟!
_______________ 
* .. وقولك : ( خامساً / أنه لم يذكر بعض المشائخ الذين درس عليهم أمثال الشيخ السعد فلماذا هذا الأنكار وكأنه لايعرفه ؟؟ )
= هل أنكرَه ، وكيف ؟
ثم درسَ عليه ماذا ؟
أخبرنا أنتَ ..
فو الله إن كلاً منهما يعرف قدرَ الآخر .. واللهُ العالمُ من فوق سبع سموات أن الشيخ السعد لما خرج من السجن ، صليتُ في مسجده ، وسألتُه بعض الأسئلة في المصطلح ، ثم قلتُ له : أنا أقرأ على الشيخ عبد العزيز ( نزهة النظر ) ؛ فقال : ما شاء الله ! الشيخ عبد العزيز : معروف ، معروف !
ـ وأشك هل قالها مرتين أو ثلاثاً ـ تركتُ ذكر الثالثة حتى يكون جميع ماذكرتُ مقطوعاً به ..
_____________ 
*  .. قولك : ( إخواني الفضلاء أرجو أن تتسع الصدور لهذه الملاحظات فأنا ممن كان يحظر دروسه أنا وبعض طلابة العلم ورايتُ بعض الملاحظات
ثم تركتُ دروس الشيخ لا اخفيكم أني خشيتُ على نفسي أن أتاثر به..فأرجو منكم الإفادة بعلم أو أدب ... )
الشيخ من يتسع صدره لهذه الملاحظات وليس قراء المنتديات !
فاعلم كيف تخاطب الكبار !
وليتك ـ إن كنتَ صادقاً ـ نصحتَ الشيخ سراً ؛ ليستفيد منك !
أما هجرانك لدروس الشيخ ؛ فلا شأن لنا به ، وهو خاصٌ بك ، وقد تكون مصيباً وقد تكون مخطئاً .. فكل من تشعر بأنه يؤثر عليك سلباً ؛ فاتركه .
أما أنك تريد الإفادة بعلم وأدب .. فأنت ـ والله ـ ما أحسنتَ طرح الأسئلة ، ولا الملاحظات !
فهل  ترمي الكلام جِزافاً ، وتريد منا أن نخاطبك بما لم تتقيد به ؟!
__________
*  .. وأما قولك : ( أقسم بالله العظيم أقسم بالله العظيم أنه أكثر من شيخ حذرني منه وهذا الكلام سوف أقف بين يدي الله يوم القيامة ويسألني عنه
وأجو أخي أن تترك العاطفة وتجيب بتجرد..)
=  ..  فأقول :  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  قل هاتوا برهانكم إن كنتم صادقين  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  ..
فإن كنتَ ترى أن العلم دين ، وترى أن الطريفي يجب التحذير منه ؛ فأخبرنا ـ إن كنتَ صادقاً ـ من  الذين حذروا منه  ؟
وهل من الكبار الذين نقت قلوبهم من جور الحسدة ؟
فلا يجوز لك السكوت ..
فهو الآن ينشر ( غرائبه + عجائبه + أراءه الشاذة + تعالمه + تنقصه للعلماء + .... أمور أخرى لا تريد أن تذكرها ! ) في مسجد أنس بن مالك في حي الازدهار ، وله موقع على النت .....
فأخبرنا لنحذر منه ؛ فالمحدثين ذُكرت أسماؤهم في التراجم ، وكذا أقوالهم في الرجال ...
فمن شيوخك الذين حذروا من الطريفي ؟!
وهلاّ كنتَ شجاعاً ، وأبنْتَ عن نفسك .. فلعلَّك كددتَ ذهنك عند تسجيلك ؛ ليختار لك اسماً مستعاراً ؛ فاختار لك ( تميماً ) ؟!
أما قَسَمُك أن الله سيسألك ؛ فأنت صادق ـ إن شاء الله ـ أنه قد حذَّرك أكثر من شيخ ؛ فقد يكون عددهم اثنين !
واللهُ أعلم بحقيقتهما .. وقد يكونان لا يبلغانَ شأوَ الطريفي ..!
فيا صاحب الدين أخبرنا بعلمائك اللذين حذَّروا منه ؛ لنحذره ، ونحذر منه !!وأنا أقسم بالله ، وسيسألني الله : أن جمعاً من العلماء نصحوني به .....!
______________ 
* ...  وقولك : ( أقسم بالله العظيم أنه ينتقص وو لا احب أن أذكر بعض الأمور!!  ) ..
= أقول :  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  ستُكتب شهادتهم ويُسألون  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  ..
واعلم أن كثيراً مما تقول أُتيتَ فيه من سوء فهمك ، وعدم تفريقك بين النقد والتنقّص ، فجعلتَ بينهما عموماً وخصوصاً ..!
______________ 
وأخيراً .. ليتك يا ( تميم ) تركتَ هذا الكلام ، ويبدو أن وراء الأكمة ما وراءها ، وأقبلتَ على تعلم العلم ، والإملاء ، والنحو ... وتركتَ مناطحة الكبار ؛ فقرونُك لا تقوى !!
والسلام ........

----------


## المسندي

سبحان الله  حضرت للشيخ عبدالله بن جبرين والسعد وغيرهم فلم اجدهم يصافون الشيخ عبدالعزيز الطريفي . هذا بالنسبة للشرح .
قد يكون تحضيرا .

----------


## تميم

بارك الله في الأخ الحبيب: مهند أباريان

أولاً: أشكرك على حسن الأدب وحسن الرد 

ثانياً: كلامك كان له والله وقع في النفس وسوف أخذ به بعين الأعتبار بإذن الله ولعلي أراجع نفسي...والله نسأل أن يصلح أحولنا

ثالثاً: أخي بارك الله فيك هل تعلم أحد من أهل العلم غير الذي ذكرت يثني على الشيخ...وإلا فأنت في حل رفع الله قدرك

وأنا والله أريد الفائدة من الشيخ والإستفادة ليس كما يظن بعض الإخوة غفر الله لهم..وإن لم يكن فكلامك السابق فيه الكفاية..

غفر الله للشيخ مهند ونفعنا بعلمه وأدبه وكثر من أمثاله على التوضيح..

----------


## عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله

جزاكم الله خير وأخص بالشكر العرب والفارس ومهند الذين أجابوا الإخوة ما أشكل عليهم والحقيقة لم أدر عن هذا حتى ساعتي .

ويا أخي تميم :

هدانا الله وإياك إلى الرشد والفلاح في الدنيا والآخرة ولا أقول إلا ما قال الله (ولا تقف ما ليس لك به علم إن السمع والبصر والفؤاد كل أولئك كان عنه مسئولا) لماذا هذا الافتراء .

قلتَ:الشيخ ليس له عناية بالتفسير 
أقول:الكتيب يتحدث عن نفسه مع أنها كانت إلقاء ارتجاليا.
قلتَ:أن الشيخ البراك لا يعرفه 
أقول :أبان لك الأخ (العرب)
قلتَ:أن أكثر من شيخ حذرني منه
أقول:اسأل بنفسك الشيخ ابن جبرين والبراك

----------


## ماهر الفحل

كلمة حق 

الشيخ الطريفي علامة محدث معاصر

----------


## مهند المعتبي

> بارك الله في الأخ الحبيب: مهند أباريان
> 
> أولاً: أشكرك على حسن الأدب وحسن الرد


أحبَّك اللهُ أخي الفاضلَ ( الرجَّاع إلى الحقِّ ) ... [ تميم ] ...
واللهِ قد أثلجتَ قلبي ببردِ حبِّك للحقِّ .. فما كلُّ طالبٍ للعلم يستطيع ما فعلتَ من إعلان للخطأ .. وهذه ـ إن شاء الله ـ قرينةُ صدقٍ .. أسألُ اللهَ لك التوفيق والسداد ..
وأرجو منك أخي الفاضل أن تعذرني على شدَّتي .. والله لا أذكر أنني خاطبتُ أحداً بهذه الشدة في منتدى قط ؛ اللهم إلاَّ واحداً في أهل الحديث ، عبثَ بالأصول ، ودلَّس الحقائق !
وقد أرسل لي بعضُ الأحبَّة رسائل خاصة .. قال لي أحدهم : آلله أنت كاتبُ الردِّ .. أين ما أعرفه عنك من حِلْمٍ ؟
فلا تأخذ عليَّ في نفسك .. فو الله لستُ ممن يحمل عصا التأديب في المنتديات ؛ يتصيَّد الأخطاء ؛ ليوضح ويؤدب ويربي .. فلا والله ..
لكنني رأيتُ كلاماً ما كان لي أن أسكتَ عنه ؛ حفظاً لحقِّ اللهِ أولاً ؛ ثم لحقِّ الشيخ لأنَّه مسلمٌ فضلاً عن كونهِ شيخاً عالماً فاضلاً معتنياً ، نحسبه والله حسيبه ، ولا نزكي على الله أحداً ..
إضافةً إلى أنّ الكلام جاء في منتدى يقرأه ـ أحيانا ـ المُغرض قبل المحب !
فرأيتُ أن الاتيان به في المنتدى عارية ؛ فنبَّهتُ .



> ثانياً: كلامك كان له والله وقع في النفس وسوف أخذ به بعين الأعتبار بإذن الله ولعلي أراجع نفسي...والله نسأل أن يصلح أحولنا


جزاك الله خيراً على هذا التصرف المحمود .. أسأل الله أن يجازيك به علماً نافعاً .. وفقهاً متأصلاً .. وعملاً نافعاً ..
فو الله لقد أكبرتُ هذا التصرف منكم .. وأصدقك القول .. أني ظننتُ ـ وأستغفر اللهَ ـ سوءاً .. وقلتُ : سيأتي بكلامٍ أشدّ مما قال !
لكنَّك ـ وفقك الله ـ تصرَّفتَ تصرف الغرّ الميامين من مراجعة النفس ، والبحث عن الحقِّ ..



> ثالثاً: أخي بارك الله فيك هل تعلم أحد من أهل العلم غير الذي ذكرت يثني على الشيخ...وإلا فأنت في حل رفع الله قدرك
> 
> وأنا والله أريد الفائدة من الشيخ والإستفادة ليس كما يظن بعض الإخوة غفر الله لهم..وإن لم يكن فكلامك السابق فيه الكفاية..


أخي الفاضلَ ( تميماً ) ..
الثناءُ فرعُ المعرفة ..
فلا يُثني على الشيخ إلاّ من عرفه ..
وأبرزُ المشايخ الذين أثنوا على الشيخ : الشيخ / صالح آل الشيخ ، والشيخ / عبد الكريم الخضير ، والشيخ / عبد الله السعد ....
والأصل في كل من تصدر لدعوة الناس السلامة حتى تثبت التهمة ..
لا كرواة الحديث ، فالأصل في الراوي التهمة حتى تتبين العدالة ؛ حمايةً لجناب الدين .



> غفر الله للشيخ مهند ونفعنا بعلمه وأدبه وكثر من أمثاله على التوضيح..


بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل ..
وأنا ـ واللهِ العظيم ـ طالب مبتدئ ولستُ شيخاً ، وأحبتي يعرفون هذا ، فلا تجعلني أُضحوكةً لمن يعرفني ؛ فيقول : تمشيخ هذا الطالب .. بل هي نصيحة أخ محب ..
فاعتبرني أخاً محباً ؛ فهذا يكفيني شرفاً ..
هذا ما يتعلق بالعلم ـ رزقنيه الله وإياك  ـ ..
أما الأدب ؛ فبعد كل هذه الشدة تثني عليَّ بهذا ؟!
غفرالله لي ولك .. ورزقنا تحقيق الأدب مع المُوَالف والمخالف .. واصبر على شدة القول ، وتذكر قول شيخ الإسلام : ( .... فإن المؤمن للمؤمن ؛ كاليدين تغسل إحداهما الأخرى ، وقد لا ينقلع الوسخ إلا بنوع من الخشونة ، لكن ذلك يوجب من النظافة والنعومة ما نحمد معه ذلك التخشين ) !!
نفع اللهُ بك أخي الفاضل / تميماً ..
وإلى الأمام ..
محبك / أبو ريَّان .

----------


## تميم

> أحبَّك اللهُ أخي الفاضلَ ( الرجَّاع إلى الحقِّ ) ... [ تميم ] ...


يامحب: أسأل الله أن يبشرك بما" يسرك" 
ويكف عنك ما" يضرك" ويبعد عنك مايؤذيك " ويغفر لك ولوالديك"



> وأرجو منك أخي الفاضل أن تعذرني على شدَّتي


أخي الحبيب أباريان : أنت في حل وليس في صدري عليك شي البته ونحن إخوة..أسأل الله أن يجمعنا 
في الدنيا على طاعته
وفي الاخرة في جنته..وأن يجعلنا وإياك من أنصار دينه..
وأن يجيرنا وإياك من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الأخرة.. وأن يختم لنا بالصالحات.

----------


## أبوحازم الحربي

*الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر
كم من طالبٍ فاق شيخه وكم من حامل فقهٍ إلى من هو أفقه منه
والرجال يُعرفون بالحق ولا يُعرف الحق بالرجال 
وهذه قاعدة سار عليها السلف واتبعها أتباعهم من الخلف
اللهم ارزقنا علم الشيخ وفقهه وحفظه وتواضعه
اللهم آمين*

----------


## أبوإبراهيم المحيميد

الشيخ الطريفي من طلاب العلم البارزين لكن أتمنى من أعضاء المنتدى ان لايصفون أحداً بأنه عالم حتى يعرف من زكاه بأنه عالم  ،،،،، كما ذكر ذلك الإمام الشاطبي في الاعتصام. لأن العالم له ان يفتي في النوازل والمسائل القديمة دون طالب العلم الذي لايجوز له أن يفتي  في المسائل النازلة. فتحرير الألفاظ مهم جدا لأنه يترتب عليه أحكام.

----------


## عادل المرشدي

نفع الله بالشيخ عبدالعزيز وبارك فيه فهو أحسبه ممن وضع الله له القبول ، وقد جمع العلم والخلق 
ومثل الشيخ يستفاد منه ويرجع إليه وكل يؤخذ من قوله ويرد .

----------


## هشام المحيميد

> كلمة حق 
> الشيخ الطريفي علامة محدث معاصر


صدقت ورب الكعبة، وكل صاحب نعمة محسود، والحي لا تؤمن عليه الفتنة وقد كنت في مجلس شيخنا الفقيه الدكتور عدالعزيز بن فوزان الفوزان، وذكر عنده الشيخ العالم عبدالعزيز الطريفي فقال: أوصيكم بالشيخ فهو قليل المثيل وقد سمعت أشرطته وجالسته فرأيت العلم يتدفق ،،، وأخذ الشيخ يكثر من قول ما شاء الله ما شاء الله ،،،،،،،
ومن جالس الشيخ وحضر دروسه وكان منصفا عرف من هو

----------


## أبوإبراهيم المحيميد

مشكلة طلاب العلم اليوم العاطفة ، لابد الاتزان والدقة في الطرح فكلمة عالم ليست سهلة أبدا ، ويترتب عليها أحكام فمن ذلك الافتاء بالنوازل وهي المسائل المستجدة ، قال الإمام الشاطبي في كتابه الاعتصام :العالم إذا لم يشهد له العلماء فهو في الحكم باق على الأصل من عدم العلم حتى يشهد له غيره ويعلم هو من نفسه ماشهد له به.انتهى. والتزكية لاتكن بالثناء بالأخذ عنه او الاستفادة منه إنما التزكية أن يشهد له بأنه عالم  فنريد كلاما صريحا من عالم ليس من طالب علم أيضا.
ولايمنع طالب العلم أن يبرز وينفع غيره لكن ليس معنى ذلك أن يكون عالما يفتي في النوازل وهذ ماحصل في زماننا هذا فكل من يفتي في المسائل القديمة صار يتكلم في النوازل ولم يكن هناك تميز للعلماء عن غيرهم ، 
وقد نقل لي أحد الثقات انه كان في مجلس للشيخ عبدالله بن عقيل فسئل الشيخ عن الشيخ عبدالعزيز الطريفي فقال نعم قرأ علي فقيل للشيخ هل هو عالم ؟ قال لا عالم  لا. فهذا نقل صريح واضح  من شيخه ، ثم أنا لا أنكر أن يثنى على الشخص بالفضل والعلم لكن لايؤخذ هذا على عواهنه بأن هذا الشخص صار عالما وبالتالي له الإفتاء في النوازل.

ثم ياأخوة الثناء العابر بمجرد سماع أشرطة أوخروج في الفضائيات أو شهرة لايكفي في ان يكون الشخص المثنى عليه عالما إنما الثناء الذي له أثر هو الثناء الذي ياتي بعد ملازمة والثناء الصريح بأن يقول لهذا الشخص انت عالم .

----------


## أبوإبراهيم المحيميد

*تنبيـــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــه*
لايفهم من كلامي السابق أنني أنقم من الشيخ عبدالعزيز الطريفي وفقه الله أبدا بل أنا أحب الشيخ وأدعوا له لكن أحببت أن أطرح مسائل تأصيلة منهجية مهمة عند العلماء من قديم  ، والذي دفعني لطرح هذه القضية أن هذا الزمان بالذات لم يكد يُعرف العالم من غيره ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
والسبب مثل هذه الكلمات الرقراقة من بعض طلاب العلم نحو شيخوهم من طلاب العلم أيضا( عالم ، علامة ، إمام ، )وغيرها من الألفاظ حتى أصبحوا لايعتدوا بشروط المجتهد والضوابط التي يعرف بها العالم من غيره . وإلى الله المشتكى.

*تنبيه : لابد أن يزكي الشخص بانه قد أصبح عالما عالم آخر ليس طالب علم .*

----------


## عادل المرشدي

أخي أبو ابراهيم المحيميد وفقك الله 

تشكر على حفظ هيبة الشريعة في الفتوى العامة ، ولي وقفة يسيرة في التفريق بين العالم وطالب العلم بالشهادة من عالم آخر ، فكلام الشاطبي رحمه الله  هو في شهادة العلماء له بالعلم لا في تسميتهم له بالعالم ، لأن التسمية بالعالم دخلها الاصطلاح والاجمال ، ومن كان عالما في فن كالحديث لم يمتنع إطلاق اسم العالم عليه مقيدا بفنه ، والعبرة في الفتوى هو الأهلية للترجيح   باجتماع آلة الاجتهاد الجزئي ، أما الاستقلال في الفتوى على طريقة الاجتهاد المطلق فقد عدم من قرون . 

والفتوى في النوازل يدخلها الاشتراك في لفظ ( العالم ) و لفظ ( النازلة ) ، فقد صار لفظ النازلة يطلق على كل مايتصل بالمصلحة العامة ، فمنع الفتوى فيه هو من المصالح المرسلة التي للعمل بها شروط قد تتخلف . 

وفقك الله وبارك فيك .

----------


## أبوإبراهيم المحيميد

الترجيح بين الأقوال في المسائل القديمة  لطالب العلم جائز شرعاً  بشرط أن لا يخرج عن أقوال السلف والإفتاء لطالب العلم جائز شرعا في المسائل القديمة، اما النوازل فإنه سوف يجتهد ابتداءا من دون نظر في الأقوال وهذه وظيفة العالم ، 
وأنا كلامي أعني به العالم  في احكام الشريعة لا المقيد بالفنون الأخرى،
والسبب في إجازة فتوى طالب العلم في المسائل القديمة هو أنه لن ياتي بجديد سوى الترجيح والإختيار فليس فيه اجتهاد  بخلاف النوازل، وانت ياأخي ذكرت في معرض كلامك أن الفتوى تجوز لمن عنده الآليه في فهم الأدلة والترجيح وانا لا أنكر ذلك، الذي أنكره على طالب العلم أن يفتي في النوازل لانه سوف يجتهد ابتداءاً،
واما قضية المجتهد المطلق فإن كنت تقصد أن يخرج عن اقوال السلف وينفرد باقوال فهذا لايجوز اصلا من قديم اوحديث ، وإن كنت تقصد الإفتاء في النوازل فهذا لم ينعدم وهووظيفة العالم.
وأما ماذكرت عن الشاطبي فليس بصحيح لانه وصفه بالعالم في بداية كلامه ومعلوم أنه يقصد في احكام الشرع (الحلال والحرام) .
خلاصة القول في هذه المسالة ان هناك فرق بين المسائل القديمة والمسائل الحديثة وأن العلماء هم من تخول لهم مهمة الافتاء في النوازل قال تعالى:(وإذا جاءهم أمر من المن أو الخوف أذاعوا به ولو ردوه إلى الرسول وإلى أولي الأمر منهم لعلمه الذين يستنبطونه منهم ) والمراد بأولي الأمركما قال المفسرون: العلماء والأمراء ، فالعلماء في الحكم والأمراء في التنفيذ.

----------


## عادل المرشدي

أخي الفاضل : 
الشاطبي في الموافقات  لم يدع الحكم على أحد بكونه عالما موردا للتوارث ، بخلاف الاصل في أخذ العلم فهو التلقي ، وإنما قرر أن من جمع أربعة أمور في فن كان عالما به وهي : 
- العلم بمسائله .
- وأدلته .
-ولوازم مسائله .
- والقدرة على دفع الشبهات الواردة عليه . 
فمن اجتمعت له هذه الأمور في فن أو مسألة كان عالما بها ، وليس من شرط العلم بها الاحاطة بالشريعة ، فإن قصر المنتصب للفتوى في بيان حكم وجب على القادر القيام بالبيان نازلة كان ذلك أو غير نازلة ، وإنما يخاطب العامة بالرجوع للعالم قبل إذاعة الأمور لمعرفة حكم الله ، فإن رجع لمن تبرأ الذمة بالرجوع إليه خرج من داعية هواه إلى أمر الله فلم يكن رجوعه لعالم بعينه لازما . 
فالفصل بين النوازل وغيرها إن كان المراد به ألا يرجع فيها إلا لعالم بالشريعة عرف بعلمه فهو حق وإن كان المراد قصر الاجتهاد فيها على عالم بعينه دون غيره من أهل العلم فهو الذي يحتاج دليلا في الفرق بين هذا العالم وغيره .
زادك الله توفيقا .

----------


## رودريقو البرازيلي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

حفظ الله الشيخ عبدالعزيز الطريفي

اسال الله ان يرفع قدر الشيخ و ان يبارك له في علمه و ان يحفظه من كل عين حاقد و من كل لسان حاسد.

ما من محاضرة استمع لها الا و تزداد شرارة حب العلم في قلبي.

ال الحمد لله الذي وفقني لحب اهل العلم.

----------


## أبوإبراهيم المحيميد

يببدو أنك لم  تفهم  مرادي جيدا ، ومن الذي قال أنني أحصر الفتوى على عالم بعينه؟ ، يااخي خلاصة كلامي ان الفتوى في النوازل للعلماء الذين شهد لهم العلماء بذلك دون غيرهم من طلبة العلم ، لان النوازل فيها اجتهاد ابتداءا دون المسائل القديمة التي ليس فيها اجتهاد إنما اختيار وترجيح وهو بلاشك يحتاج إلى آلة للترجيح فطالب العلم منزلته بين العالم والعامي فالعالم يجوز له الإفتاء في النوازل والمسائل القديمة أما طالب العلم فيجوزله الإفتاء في المسائل القديمة دون النوازل واماالعامي ففرضه التقليد إجماعا كماحكاه الإمام ابن عبدالبر في جامع بيان العلم وفضله.

أظن أن كلامي واضح ،وأنا ياأخي لم أقل أنه يشترط في العالم أن يكون ملما بالشريعة كلها أبدا إنما أقول العالم لابد أن يزكيه العلماء بأنه عالم وبالتالي يجوز له الإفتاء مطلقا.
وإذا أطلق العالم فينصب على العالم بالشريعة دون غيره ، وأما اطلاق لفظ عالم في مسألة معينة أو فن معين هذا الشق لاعلاقة له ببحثنا، فلك أن تقول لمن أتقن فن معين عالم بهذا الفن أما الإطلاق دون تقييد فهذا بلاشك ينطبق على علماء الشرع الحلال والحرام.

وأما عدم تفريقك بين العالم وطالب العلم فهو خطأ محض ،وأنا أقول لك هل هناك فرق بين الشيخ  ابن باز رحمه الله وبينك أو بين أعضاء المنتدى بالطبع نعم ، إن قلت لا فيترتب عليه أنه يجوز لك أن تفتي في النوازل والمسائل القديمة ولا يكون هناك تمييز بين العالم والعامي وطالب العلم وهكذا 
تنبيه: كلامي هذا من المسلمات عند علماء السلف ولذلك ماضل من ضل من الفرق الضالة من أهل البدع إلابسبب ترأس غير العالم لهذه الفرقة. 
بالتأكيد كلامي يعتبر غريب عليك والسبب النشأة التي نشأنا عليها يشوبها عاطفة فأصبح كل من فتح درسا أوألقى محاضرة أوسرد أحاديث بأسانيدها أو خرج في الفضائيات صار له الحق  الإفتاء في النوازل يا أخي كان الخليفة الراشد عمر رضي الله عنه يجمع أهل بدر إذا حلت بهم نازلة ، ونحن في هذه الحالة إلى متى ؟ ووالله لم أقل هذا الكلام إلا غيرة على هذا الدين .

----------


## عادل المرشدي

أخي أبو ابراهيم رعاك الله 
فهمت  مرادك بحمد الله جيدا ، وله لوازم لوشئت أن أبينها لك لفعلت ، بل وأصول مرادك التي تخرج كلامك هذا عليها أعرفها بحمد الله . 
كثير ممن تعدهم أنت أخي ابو ابراهيم من العلماء الذين لهم حق الكلام في النوازل هم في الحقيقة ( طلاب علم ) ، صغر سنهم أم كبر ،  ولا يزال الرجل طالب علم حتى يموت ، وطلاب العلم كما لايخفاك  درجات منهم من تأهل للفتوى ومنهم من هو دون ذلك .
فطلاب العلم عندك على قسمين   : 
قسم شهد له العلماء بأنه عالم فهذا ترقى عن مرتبة طالب علم إلى مرتبة عالم . 
وقسم تأهل للفتوى ولم يشهد له العلماء بأنه عالم فهذا لايحق له الكلام في النوازل ؟ 
هذا هو حقيقة ماذكرته  أخي أبو ابراهيم .
والحقيقة أن الأمر ( كله ) راجع إلى ( اجتهاد اصطلاحي ) و ( مصلحة مرسلة ) 
وإلا فالجميع متفقون أن من لم يتأهل للفتوى فلا حق له فيها .
وعند سؤالك أنت عن رأيك في من له حق الفتوى في النوازل في هذا العصر لماذكرت غير عدد 
( محصور ) صحت له ( الشهادة بالعلم ) عندك فهو حصر في ( معين ) .
وما ضل من ضل عند السلف والخلف إلا بتصدر من لم يتأهل للفتوى سواء سميته عالما أو طالب علم . 
وكان الخليفة الراشد عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه يجمع الشباب في النوازل يبتغي حدة عقولهم ويجلس ( ابن عباس ) رضي الله عنه مع أشياخ بدر ويستشيره . 
ولا ينكر وجود ( جهال ) يتصدون للنوازل ، و ( الشهرة ) ليست دليلا على العلم لمجرد درس أو محاضرة ، ولكن ( القواعد العلمية ) التي تحجب ( كلمة الحق ) بغير أثارة من علم ينبغي تحريرها وردها لأصولها ومحاكمتها للشريعة . 
وقد ذكرت لك أخي أبو ابراهيم أن كلمة ( النوازل ) أصبحت تطلق على مايتعلق بالمصلحة العامة وقد صارت مجملة تحتاج إلى بيان  
فهل تعرف عالما منع الكلام فيما يتعلق بالمصلحة العامة على غير المشهور  بالعلم  وإن كان متأهلا للفتوى ؟ 
الواقع أخي الفاضل أن هناك قواعد ( اجتهادية ) وضعها بعض طلاب العلم وصارت منهجا لأهل السنة وأرجو ألا تكون ( ردة الفعل ) من واقع الدعاة سببا لشحن الشريعة بالقواعد المحدثة .
وحتى يتبين لك أن المسألة لها لوازم قد لا تلتزمها أخي الفاضل ، فهناك من هو من ( طلاب العلم ) عند التحرير على تقسيمك ، وقد شهد له بعض العلماء- حقيقة أو مجازا - بأنه ( علامة ) فهل له الحق في الكلام في النوازل أم يقال ( العلامة ) و ( طالب العلم )  لا يحق لهم ذلك ؟ 
أعتقد أن المصالح العامة إنما يحصر الكلام فيها ( لأهل الحل والعقد ) وهم أوسع من أن يحصروا في نظام أو جماعة أو هيئة . 
وفقك الله وحفظك

----------


## أبوإبراهيم المحيميد

الواقع يشهد بأن طلاب العلم يفتون في النوازل وعدم منع العلماء لهم لايعني اقراره وصحته، والواقع يشهد التخبط الحاصل أما قضية ربط النوازل بالمصلحة العامة هذا امر لاعلاقة له في موضوعنا ،فأنا أتكلم عن الضوابط التي يعرف بها العالم ولا أقرر قواعد محدثه
 كما زعمت ،ثم ماذا تقصد بالمصلحة العامة هل تقصد أنها راجعة للإمام أم ماذا ؟بمعنى حتى لوكان الشخص عالما لايؤذن له في الإفتاء في النوازل ، نعم قد يحدث هذا ووجد في عصور كثيرة ، وقد ياذن العالم للشخص والحاكم يمنع هذا أمر آخر.
أما عن سؤالك هل تعرف عالما منع الكلام فيمايتعلق في النوازل على غير المشهور بالعلم وإن كان متأهلا للفتوى؟ لا لا اعرف 
لان الإشكال من العلماء حيث لم يردعوا هؤلاء عن الفتوى في النوازل وانا لاأنكر سكوت العلماء .
وايضا من الإشكالات تساهل بعض العلماء في التزكية كل هذا أمر خطير.

أخيرا: حرر معنى مصالح عامة .لأن كلامك ليس واضحا.

----------


## عادل المرشدي

وفقك الله وزادك هدى

----------


## القرشي

كتاب صفةالصلاة للشيخ عبد العزيزحفظه  هل طبع الطبعة الثانية

----------


## عبد السلام أيت باخة

جزى الله الإخوة خيرا على هذه المناقشات والمناطحات الأخوية...
لفت نظري في هذه المشاركات كلام نسب للشيخ الطريفي ـ ولا أدري صحته ـ يقول: "جميع ماذكر الألباني في كتابة أداب الزفاف كلها احاديث ضعيفة "
فأردت أن أتأكد من صحة هذا الكلام ونسبته إلى الشيخ، فإنه لو ثبت عنه لكان قاصمة الظهر علميا وأدبا... نسأل الله العافية.

----------


## ماهر الفحل

> كتاب صفةالصلاة للشيخ عبد العزيزحفظه هل طبع الطبعة الثانية


 لعل أحد الأخوة قريب على دار المنهاج فيخبرنا

----------


## عبدالله الضويلع

الحقيقة أن ما دار بين تميم ومهند العتيبي حوار نموذجي يثلج الصدر


أما أبو ابراهيم المحيميد فلا أدري الى ماذا يرمي؟!

فالشهادة للشيخ من العلماء وطلبة العلم بعلمه ليست عاطفة فتنبه

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

الإنصاف: أن الشيخ قريب من رتبة المحدث، وهو من القلائل الذين يحسنون التكلم في الحديث ورجاله، وله مشاركة في الفقه والتفسير وغيرهما، وهو معدود من أماثل الأفاضل في هذا الزمان.
نسأل الله لنا وله التوفيق، والإعانة للوصول إلى أقوم طريق.

----------


## القضاعي

> والأصل في كل من تصدر لدعوة الناس السلامة حتى تثبت التهمة ..
> لا كرواة الحديث ، فالأصل في الراوي التهمة حتى تتبين العدالة ؛ حمايةً لجناب الدين .


 بوركتم .
ولكن ليس على هذا التفريق الذي أورده الأخ مهند دليل !
فالعلة المقتضية لجعل الأصل في رواة الأحاديث التهمة والجهالة , هي حماية جناب الدين , فوجب إطرادها في المتصدرين للدعوة .
فكل متصدر للدعوة الأصل فيه الجهالة والتهمة , حتى يرتفعان بالطرق المعروفة عن أهل العلم بالرجال .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> الشيخ عبدالرحمن يجل الشيخ عبدالعزيز، وقد زار الشيخ عبدالرحمن الشيخ الطريفي في بيته، حينما خرج من السجن وكنت موجوداً مع جمع كثير، وقد رأيت بنفسي الشيخ العلامة عبدالرحمن البراك بتواضعه الجم يحاول تقبيل رأس الشيخ الطريفي وهو يمتنع .
> وهو تواضع الكبار فالشيخ الطريفي في طبقة أبناء الشيخ سناً


ما شاء الله تبارك الله ، حفظ الله العلامة البراك ، والشيخ الطريفي .
وأحيانا المبالغة في المدح والثناء تخرج عن الحقيقة وتنحرف عنها حتى في العلماء أحيانا، كل بحسبه ، ولا نقول عن الشيخ وأمثاله إلا كل خير على ما قدم للعلم وأهله ، نسأل الله أن نكون منهم.

----------

